# Rocky's world - status of moving ...



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* A quick posting of what's happening in my corner of the world for those who are my friends that are following along. *
*It looks more and more like my mother's house will be ours. It still needs to be put in the trust before the estate is finallized. Once done, the land grant for building a new LARGER class A railway may go forward and plans will be drawn up. If mom's house does not happen, there will still be a house in the works out in the country, either here or in GA. That is, with NO HOA and HOA nazis to tell me what I can and can not do







Right now I am in the process of thinning out the LGB Euro collection to be taken and traded for some of the LGB 18000 series curve and 4/5 foot sections. Also today, the last of my 18000 series LGB switches have arrived. So add 12 new large turnouts into the mix for future plans. I am going to save out of the Euro collection my camo. painted cars, my 2-10-2, the 0-8-0 and one of the 2-6-2s to be painted over to camo for my WWII stuff. I have a good friend that lives here from Belgium who is a real train nut like us, but who also models WWII stuff. so look in the future for the old DRG ammo, troop and misc. war trains to be run on my layout while Johnny comes over to run.*

* Yep, all is starting to unfold as I had forseen it, just wish the house requirement didn't need to come about because of a loss of a parent, of which today would have been Mom's B-day







Well, something good will be coming out of this and someday a new 300 foot plus mainline. So that's about it for now. Just had to keep all informed and now I need to get back to boxing up all this Euro stuff for sale/trade, but things are now progressing







*

*Rocky*


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a plan is developing... Congrats!!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Agree, but you'll probably think of your mom every time you enjoy the vast expanses of your new railway. 

Good for you, I know you have wanted to get "unrestricted" for some time! 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you going to put together the rail road we use to see in your pictures or is it going to be totally different? I am so gald to hear that the furture is bright.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to hear things are looking up Rocky (though I send my regrets on the passing of your mom). Now if we can just convert you to narrow gauge live steam...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey! Rocky likes BIG IRON, his smallest loco will probably be a Berkshire/Northern! 

Manly locos! hahahahaha .... 

Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

A *REAL* man can run anything he chooses. hehehe A real man with *GOOD TASTE * will choose narrow guage live steam.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 09 Apr 2011 07:28 PM 
A *REAL* man can run anything he chooses. hehehe A real man with *GOOD TASTE * will choose narrow guage live steam.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky 
Sorry to hear about your mom passing. Glad to hear your marching forward. Todd


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Nice to hear from some of the old crew







*
*Yes, it has been too long in the making. Well a trip to a local hobby shop that does trading/buying saw me trading some Euro cars a dozen frieght plus a few and four passenger cars and a couple three Euro steamers has yielded me 6 boxes of new 18000 (16 foot) curve sections. Now I am straightening the rest of the empty LGB boxes to put the Euro stuff I'm saving back in. There will be some more LGB stuff to go as well, but mostly 12000 series remote switches with lanturns. This will buy/trade for a couple 2 or 3 boxes of 4 foot straight sections. That will give me a good start or perhaps with the track I now have should get me thru most of the layout. I guess I will need to start hunting for bricks and other roadbed and sub bed materials







*

*Rocky*


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Deewight, *
*Real men BUILD their own steamers wether they are live steam or electric (and Deisels too). I have proof of this







*

*Rocky*


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

And so does DEEEEEWhite.... but he's gone phallic...cause he thinks size really matters.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

And so does DEEEEEWhite.... but he's gone phallic...cause he thinks size really matters.[/qote]







Making the new boiler jacket as we speak.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rocky, 

Good luck with the new railroad and the "move". SomewhereI have a Model Railroader mag with plans of the GN 4-6-8-4 mallet or whatever it's called. I know it has seven driving wheels. This would be a real challange to build. If your interested let me know and I'll dig out the plans. 

Chuckger


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure glad things are coming together for you, Rocky... There's been a few "bumps" in the road for you and I hope you're looking at some smooth 4 lane highway ahead..


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Run what you like, like what you run...good luck with it.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* I guess we would all agree on the fact that everyone has a way with locos, rolling stock and layouts that works for them. Sharing these ideas would benifet us all in one way or another. *
*Now before I get into my next item, Chuck the loco your talking about is an N class compound Mallet 2-6-8-0. GN mostly had the N-3 class in the late steam years. Alot of them were built in the Superiour shops and were used on the iron range to transport iron ore to the docks. Nice loco, but I'll have to wait on that one until I finsh other project after the move. But I may try my hand at one someday. Gosh I haven't even started the move, yet I am working on layout plans and details - Geesh talk about putting the cart before the horse. But I have a problem area to be dealt with when doing the layout and want to bounce this idea off of folks in case anyone has tried it and how did it work. There is an area along the side of the house that used to be a "dog" run many years ago that is about 25 feet or so long that is a concrete slab and this is an area that the mainline will have to run over as well as were I will have my transfer yard at as well, but I do not wish to remove or disturb the concrete slab. I want to run above it( due to track height) about an inch or two. SO I had this idea of using that connectable sturdy rubber exercise/play mats that are about an inch to 2 inches thick. I would lay them down on the concrete from the fence out a couple feet (cut to size if needed) out and the lenght of the slab. I would then elevate the mainline up a bit by using perhaps the LGB foam roadbed and let the transfer yard lie right on top of the foam pad. I must first have to say after cutting the foam to size I would spray paint it brown, then lay roadbed(mainline) and track then ballast. I would also be making a "lip" on all ends to keep the ballast from washing away in our downpours we have down here. Of couse I would run any wires along the side of the foam to carry power for track, signals and floodlight towers, building lights, etc. Has anyone tried this idea of a removable semi permenet layout or layout section ??? *

* Yes I will have to admit that I will be using track power - sorry, too many locos to convert. But battery power will be able to run here also as well as live steam. *
*The layout WILL have working signals with ABS and CTC thru out the system. This way I can run more than one train by setting up and throwing the "Auto pilot" switch and not having to worry about trains crashing in to one another. This way I can also walk around with the camara and shoot lots of pictures and/or BBQ and/or go for a swim and or ???? The trains will run themselves. *
*God I love it when a plan comes together !!! Also in the plans will be a narrow, but good size area in the garage that is seperated by walls with climate control (Air conditioning) for me to have a work bench and storage are for the trains. There is such a room now, but I will add to the lenght over to the other garage wall. It would help if I can relocate the tanning bed that is already in there, Mrs. Rocky and I are talking about that issue. Folks, this will be a LARGE layout and it should have the capacity to run like I said multiple trains on it. My 10 AMP Train engineer will have to be upgraded to at least 20 amps. R/C is out of the question once again due to the number of locos I own. I will convert a few over to a simple R/c battery for those that will go "On tour" with me, but I need to save as much $$$ as I can to keep the bills down. I still need to aquire a dump truck load of ballast, Lord knows how many landscape bricks for either side of the house to lay track on. The Train Engineer power upgrades, etc. There is alot of things yet I still need to get to do this endevor. But it WILL be as much fun as it will be work to build. I personally can't wait to build the curve in the back just past the town and station where the main will make a sweeping 90 degree turn along the fence heading towards the front/side yard of the property. This is where I plan to build a mountain scene with tunnels, fake pine trees and maybe a flowing river. I will have a quarry or ballast facility and on the other side of the mountains I will have a saw mill. If I am lucky, I will try to put thru a small branchline to service these industries. As soon as we move and get settled, I will be starting construction. Before I start building, I will start a Looong thread on the layout. It will be a Pre, present and post building log complete with pictures (as usual ) of my progress. I think I will call it "Rocky's road". It would have anything to do with ice cream or the flavor, but I guarentee it will be just as or better tasting !!!! *

*Gotta run for now...*

*Rocky*


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sure you know Rocky that I'm just busting your chops. I'm real happy for you that you can build the layout you've always wanted regardless of what you choose to run! Congrats and a high-five!!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Woof....you sure are excited. Good to hear you that way. It's been a long time.

On the subject of the foam mats....LGB foam....that stuff floats on water dude. Thing about that given the amount of rain you get. You're track's gonna be mobile is my guess.

AND....

a. Push Enter more often to make paragraphs.
b. Dump the BOLD....jees


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Actually Mike, there will be a good deal of weight on those pads. Let's see now 6 tracks across (brass) and ballast to boot will add quite a bit of weight. Oh and I will drop the bold too. I will shoot some pictures of the area of where I will lay my track as soon as I can. next few days will have appointments I got to keep - Finance investment guy, lawyer, etc. But we do go to see and feed the dog too. Oh yeah, I forgot, we also inherited mom's little rat dog too - yorkie. Deb loves the dog, but will the cats learn to live with it ??? We've been bringing one cat at a time to meet the dog. So far, so good. It will be an intresting time !!! 

Rocky


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky my experience with Cats and Yorkies is that the yorkies tend to be bullied around more by the cats than the other way around. Our cat Spot weighs in at close to 20lbs and could easily buffalo your standard micro-dog like a yorkie 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djPK-qsOA_0


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Rocky, 
Hope your move is easy and I know your pike will be awesome. I have learned so much from your posts and I am so glad you are doing well! 
Best, Ted 
Ted Johnson 
Salome, AZ


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well folks, things are grinding along slowly on the estate. 
But I did do some more trading and came home with 6 boxes of LGB 4 foot straight sections and one more box of LGB 18000 series curves







I have a little more left to trade for track and may get a couple more boxes of 4 foot straight. THere are 2 more LGB 18000 series switches on the way too. So now I just need to find a couple bed loads of brick, the dump truck load of Ballast and of course, the house. I am planning the layout and am ready to go as soon as the house title is transfered.

Rocky


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like you have a good plan Rocky, will be fun to watch it unfold.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Things may be switching tracks








After having a meeting with my uncle this morning, he was talking about perhaps selling my mother's place down here furnished - This was a change from what we had talked about before. 
And legally according to the will, my sister and I have first pick of anything in both houses - so he can't sell the tanigable items out right. He was also saying that after my sister and I pick what we want in the house down here that we should move items out into the garage so HIS kids could pick out what they wanted. I got quite upset and said that if they wanted anything that was not picked by my sister and I, that the remaining items were to be sold at a REASONABLE able price according to the will and trust of which the proceeds go to my sister and myself to be divided equally. This deal is starting to smell of a rat










So I think perhaps maybe I should talk to the Attorney myself - alone without him there. 
Now thru out the day, Deb and I were talking about maybe the best thing in the world to do is take what we can and just leave here and move to GA. Deb has been looking at houses for sale up in the area of where her family is just outside of the town we were married in. A 4 BD 3 bath foreclosed house that looks nice with a basement is listed at $59K. Now if we were to move into Mom's house down here, we would be looking at taxes of $4.2K and insurance of $3.8 K per year as well as a power bill of about $500-$700 per month. With other utilities this could really add up. Living in GA would be at least half of this or less. Besides if things get ugly over the estate proceedings, the last place I want to live is around this bunch of vultures who are suppose to be part of my family and it's just too easy to shoot dirty birds and I don't really need to go to jail. My uncle is getting appointed executor of estate on Monday (or at least start the legal progess), so I think anything we want other than furniture we should take out this weekend. I know if this gets ugly I WILL have the police show up. This really is starting to rot










Now on to better things going on








I have aquired a couple more boxes of the LGB 4 foot straight track the other day. Today 2 more LGB 18000 series switches arrived (these were back ordered from my previous order) . 
And today, I picked up a new Aristo 20 amp power suppy







I got it from Jack on a clearance price of about half price of just under $100 with tax. These items will come in handy on the new layout, when ever and where ever it may be. I'll try to make Chat tonight at the usual time ( ~ 10 PM Eastern ) 

Rocky


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

You do NOT want to leave the area BEFORE the estate is settled. If you do, you'll NOT be in the loop. Had several friends lose because they "disengaged" on issues just like the one you brought up...other folks taking dibs on YOUR stuff...because the "extra" stuff represents a hassle for the executor to sell/dispose of.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You should seek a Lawer on your own. Get some advice. Do you have a copy of the Will yet? 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If I read right, the contents of the houses belong to you and your sister, right? 

Go with your sister and take EVERYTHING from the houses, split it between you, and sell the things you don't want yourselves. More work, but will avoid any shenanigans. 

Just say you guys wanted everything. 

Now you got to make sure one of his "friends" don't buy the house for a ridiculous price, but comparing house prices is easy online. 

Rocky, you gotta take control where you can. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Greg. IF your "uncle" is being a PIA about things, follow the letter of the Will on this one. 

Chas


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

What you guys say makes sense. 
The problem with an add'l attorney is the cost factor. Deb and I have taken some smaller things out of the house and we are getting together with my sister this afternoon B-4 my uncle comes over to have a meeting with us to discuss "where we go from here". So we can split up some of the things before this meeting. As far as the Attorney goes, we can meet with her, the one that's handling everything. She is fairly reasonable priced (as far as attorneys go down here) and keep her informed on what goes on. The will states that things MUST be sold at a fair market price - NO SHORT SALES !!! So he can't be going and dumping things cheap. AS far a the MN house goes, we are making a short list of what we want. There's not alot left up there we want, just a few odds and ends AND the family photos. The FL house has most of the things we want and better value too - like the 5 LeRoy Nieman prints that value $5000 ea back in '91. Also getting large furniture in FL is less distance to move to GA than from MN. 

So there's lot's to be discussed in the meeting and small items can be stashed in the truck before the meeting too. 
Mom's Jeweler will come after dinner to appraise the collection of jewery that's there. All large ticket items - cars, pianos, jewery, furs, etc. WILL be sold to places thadedeal in said items. This way we will get the most out of them and evil cousins will not end up with them for free. I will know more later tonite or tommorrow and will post what was said and / or done.


Rocky


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You know we all wish you success, and this is not meant to be prying into your private affairs.... after all, we ALL want to see that new layout! 

Greg


----------



## adlereins (Jan 4, 2008)

Might I suggest video taping? And then do it again. Speaking from experience. 
Allen B.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

It is the Time of transistion .... 
The meeting this AM was productive. I still retain some power to make decisions on how things work out. I will still paid a salery - of course, it's my money anyway along with my sister. I had a few minutes here B-4 meeting with the realtor to get the condo rental properties on the market, not my unit as we are keeping it for now. Mom's house IS to be sold - and that will be a good thing in the long run because of the cost of RE taxes, insurance, utilities, etc. It will just take a little longer before we get to a house of our own in GA, but it will be a better deal in the long run for bills and we will be in a better area and in the country instead of the outskirts of a large city. When I meet with the realtor I will have him do a better search than we can do up in the area of GA that we wish to move to.I figure that we should look for a foreclosure house with 3-4 BDrooms, a basement - (my train cave that trains can be driven in and out of the house to the layout) and this on 1-2 acres of land.

So things are slowly moving forward, but that's what's happening now. 
THe issue with extended family is settled (for now at least) and we will get what we wish out of mom's house and into a new storage unit that will be all ours. No family ties to it. This way what we get will be stored in preperation to the move. When we do move, it will be more like a parade or a train of moving rental trucks and pick-ups. It will a good, and nice thing to start a new life. More time with the grand-kids and more time to play trains too. Perhaps starting a business might happen also. Can't tell now, too early to say.


Well, that's it. more to come....

Rocky


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you MOVED yet?????


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

(Ignore Marty, he runs on batteries and he's not always fully charged - ha ha!) 

Great news Rocky, nice to hear and I'll bet your stress level is down... 

Good time to buy, people are short of cash (low house price) but interest rates are down (if you have to make a loan) 

Greg


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes M*r Elmassian* , I agree with all your comments. And Mr Cozad, your so silly. 

Fred


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well looking forward to your move to Georgia even tho you will be 2hrs away we can hopefully meet up. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've known Rocky since he was playing with FA units and only dreaming of kitbashing a steam engine.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Latest update ... 
Things are grinding along. We are still moving the furniture from Mom's to my storage that we've picked out. The rest we will be setting on tables for the estate sale that's yet to come. Also we are looking on line for a house in GA, perhaps later next month we will go up and look at some that could fit the bill as they say. There is still financail matters yet to resolve, but probate for the house down here has been filed and waiting to happen. On the way to the playoff game yesterday, Deb and I were planning how we are going to move all of our stuff from home here and storage up to GA to the new house. Some of her family is coming down to help. So we figure we will need 2 - 30 foot rental moving trucks, 3 pick ups and Deb's car to do the job. It'll kinda be like a convoy going up. So, lot's going on and plenty to do as we'll be moving more furniture today. Soon I'll be posting another sales parts list in the classified to let loose of some extra un-needed parts and something else I will be buying and add to my collection that will even impress Mr. Cozad too !!! I'll post that one around this weekend when I buy the item. Y'all will be suprised ... 


Gotta get to work.
Rocky


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck on your estate sale...the one we ran consisted of a huge amount of work to plan, the pricing considerations, the actual price sticker application, setting up tables and poplulating their tops with "the estate", and standing there talking to people about why I wouldn't sell them a operable but used shop floor tool (e.g. a bandsaw) for 1 cent on the dollar...so they left. Frankly, the whole thing pissed me off...folks offering $1 for something that originally cost $150 and still worked fine...or $1 for a dozen dress shirts. The tax write-off was faster and easier and more valuable...but I did have an inventory list to start with.


2 30' rental trucks and 3 pickups???? Where are ya gonna put all that stuff? That's more than a two car garage....packed....will hold.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe need to find a bigger truck. I move a 3 br and 2 car garage full of stuff in one U-haul and a 6x 8 trailer. Of course I have moved so many times I got to know how to pack. Later RJD


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Work still continues .... 
This will not happen soon, the move that is. Even though we may close out Mom's estate down here, we still have the MN house yet to do this summer. Yet things are rolling along down here ok. I spent a few hours yesterday moving train items out of the family storage to my personal storage. The town of Wolf point and a few thousand feet of track that was packed up was moved. Man that stuff can get heavy - that and a 100 degree heat index to boot too !!! But storage moving is just about complete. We will be getting the last few items out of Mom's house we want to keep in the next few days and we are also in the beginning phases of setting up the estate sale at Mom's. Home hunting on line continues as we move along. Nothing yet, but it's getting better and better as we look. So that's it. the latest from down here.... 

Marty, My first loco was a Pacific and then I got a pair of FA-FB units, then came the first U boat and the first 2 GP-9s. 
You need to get the history right. But your trying I know.

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

It's been about a week since my last report and all is about the same, except that it looks like finding a house may happen sooner than expected. 
On this, my uncle said that between probate settling on the FL portion of Mom's estate and working on the MN portion that the larger chunk of my inheritance will be availible. He also said that you have a little time to re-invest funds or you will be taxed on it. With this he said that we should find our house and buy it during this break between The FL and MN parts of the probates - does that make sense ??? So Deb and I are diligently looking for houses on line now and preparing for a trip to GA next month after the FL estate sale. Securing a house would be a good thing and perhaps we could split the moving up in 2 parts later this summer/fall after the MN portion is done. There is still so much to do down here until the estate sale at the beginning of next month, but sorting and setting up is going slow and sure. I have done a little ordering of some new power equipment for the trains here in the last couple of days and those pieces should start coming this weekend or next week. I have procured a couple new sets of Aristo's train engineer that has the newer transmitter, but old style track side receiver. I like this system because I don't have to equip over 70 locos with receivers and the track power is easier to plug into a CTC board, oh which I plan to make for my next layout. I also ordered a caboose for the Horsey loco and perhaps a sister for the Dash 9 as well. So that's about it. Time to get back to work again...

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Argh, the task of going thru Mom's house drags on.... 
There is sooo much stuff in there and getting it gone thru and ready for the estate sale seems to take forever







So I strongly urge those of you who have parents still living to talk with them to see what they want done when the time comes. I did yesterday with the help of a friemd, get the 2 keyboard theater organ moved over to the church. So today I am stiff and sore from lifting it. Well not just that but as soon as we were done, a couple other church members came in with 2 truck loads of boxed can goods for the food shelves there and we helped unload and store that too. wouldn't be so bad if the boxes were smaller that orange crates, but oh well, when the Lord calls you into service, you help out. ANyway, Mom's place is getting closer to being ready, but still lots to do yet.

On our house, I need to talk with the realtor up in GA to get more info on the 2 houses that we thought were intresting and had potenial for us to purchase. I would like to see which of these two might meet our needs. There could also be one or two others that may not be listed on line that we need to consider too. But what really limits them down (besides price) is that I need a full basement with outside access for my trains of course and that we need about 1-2 acres also so there is room for not just trains, but a garden and room for BBQs, and family gatherings, etc. . I am sure we will find something that should work out for us











On the train front, I have located a second NS Dash 9 and it is on the way. 
Robbie also found me a couple new cooling fans for my new 10 amp TE receivers and a NS bay window caboose as well. So now we have a start to a nice train for the grand kids. Perhaps and I am thinking about maybe adding an SD-70ACE in NS to go with the other Horsey units. Soon and I know I always say soon, I need to get that parts list into the classified. I know that the more stuff I can get out of here, the better off it will be come moving time. I need to sell (cheap) these 6 Aristo tank car bodies. They are complete only missing the frames, trucks and dome platform (if it had one) when I did the mini tankcar conversions. They would make a nice track side fuel tank. All you need is a way to mount them to the ground $5 each plus mailing cost. They are new. They all have the original boxes too. Well I need to get that ad up and have to run for now, but that's what's up in Rocky's world at the time. Game 2 is on tonight, but I'll try to make chat late after the game.

Rocky


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky, 
I own 2 NS Dash9 horsey units. One is in an NS case bought new from a VERY reputable dealer, However when i got home the inner box says CSX and contains a dark blue & yellow loco (sigh). The other I bought used, supposedly running and in pristine condition, EXCEPT it came with modified and cut up parts and doesn't run. So I'm still looking for one. 

Sorry Rocky, I'm not interested in the tank car bodies at this time.  

Chas


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Quick note ... 
We are a half step closer to getting a house. Deb's mother and a friend went to see the one house we are intrested in. We got a good report, yet a couple minor issues that will help us bargin on price. So now we have to wait until after the Estate sale to go up and see the house for ourselves. At this time we will make an offer and put down some honest money and see where it goes. As soon as I know more more, I will post it. But we are most definiately moving in the right direction










Rocky


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you there yet????


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Checkin' in again... 
The estate sale here in FL is over and the clean up of the house down here has begun. A good note on our progress is that this weekend, Deb and I will be going up to GA to see the house we've been looking at on-line and talking to the realtor that is in charge of selling the house. I made an appt. with that realtor that is selling the house this weekend also. After discussions with my uncle in charge of the estate of Mom's I'm getting him to transfer some money into my account so that if nothing is majorly wrong with the house, that we can make an offer and put down a good chunk of earnest money to hold the house until we can pay it off in full with cash. This will be the BEST investment I have ever made. I will be taking many pic.s and doing alot of measuring esp. the basement as that will become my new base of railroad operations. I figure that I will first build a layout in the basement this winter after we move up there this fall, then next spring/summer, bore thru the wall and start building the outdoor portion of my railway empire. I figure building a good size layout around the walls of the basement will allow me to have my main yard, loco and car shops as well as storage area for set out trains ready to run out thru the "portal" and on to the outside part of the layout. The basement is unfinished with stud dividing it into 3 or 4 rooms. I can build as I need to and add or not add walls where I see fit. I believe the basement is about 30x40-50 feet in area, so that is plenty of room to build the layout indoors around the walls and I can fashion the rest of my "Man cave" as they call it around that. So things are progressing little by little. Mid July we will be heading up to MN to sort out and do an estate sale on Mom's property up there. So I figure Aug., Sept and Oct. will give us time to pack things down here then we can move up to the new house in GA sometime around Oct./ Nov. . Then sometime during the winter we will come back down here to FL and clean, paint and replace carpets, etc. on the condo of mine and get it on to the market. Still there is much to do, but progress is on the move forward










Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Reporting from Northwestern GA ....
I have Great News to share with the group !!! 
Earlier today, Mrs. Rocky and I met with the realtors on the house we have been watching and looking at online thru the MLS listings. We met at the house, did the walk thru and got more info. on the age of appliances, A/C , etc. So we liked what we saw and made an offer on the house, then did the paper work. About 2-3 hours later we got a call from the realtor letting us know that the sellers ACCEPTED our offer on the house







So now we will have the house inspected to be on the safe side. The contract stipulates that the sale is continjent on there being no major problems with the house. The closing date on the house will be on the 30th of this month. By paying cash we can shorten the time for closing.

So the ball is in play now








I figure we can come back up at the end of the month to close on the house and then spend the weekend here with family. Then we can continue to MN to do the estate sale on Mom's place up there. It will be either late in Aug. or early Sept. before we could consider moving, there is so much yet to do to finish the Estate of my mother's. We did take many pictures and I measured out the basement to see how I can plan the indoor part of the Railway. That will keep me busy during the colder months. I will add some pictures later in the week when we get back to the condo.

Just had to share this happy bit of information









Rocky


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea Rocky. I am glad to here this good news


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds to me that you and Deb should be doing a bit of celebrating tonight!!!! Congratulations.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Rock 
If you have any questions on your inspection report feel free to call and ask. 
Some guys think they are quality control officers and not just home inspectors. Some can make you feel like it was poorly built just because they know there is a "batter" way. More exspecsive.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great news Rocky!!!! Did you measure the backyard and draw up a plan while you were there? 

Chris


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Glade to hear you found a place. Once you get settled we can get meet up.. Later RJD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Major congrats Rocky!!! Buying a home is quite an accomplishment!!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well it looks like we will be here thru tomorrow as the inspection is scheduled for tomorrow AM. This would be the last hurdle other than getting the closing funds for the house, of which my uncle understands the situation. So after this sucessful trip we will be trying to plan on moving up the first load of furiture when we come to close at the end of the night. Deb has hinted that we should offer a bit of cash on the side for the rug that was used to "stage" the house - not a problem, I'll ask the realtor tomorrow to ask the sellers. You know, the 2 rocking chairs on the porch might be nice too









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Another good update from NW GA...
I had the home inspection done today and it went well, just a few real minor issues like replacing a couple GFI outlets, etc. to deal with. I am having them test for Radon gas in the basement tomorrow just to be on the safe side. But I think we have the green light on the sale on the house







So now it's just waiting for the end of the month to close. As I said in chat, Wolf Point will rise again and I WILL have train running again in less than 6 months









And that comes straight from the Goat's mouth.

Rocky


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

ROCKING CHAIRS?







Just how old are you two?









I am so glad to here things are progressing for you two. 


JJ


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

And now some pictures








This is (or will be at closing) our new house !!! 










I know the house sits on a hill, but I'm sure I can figure out a way to build outside once I fill the basement. 
But with almost 30x 40 feet of area in the basement, I could take awhile to get to the outside. 










Once I do build the outside portion of the layout trains could be run with R/C from the front porch.










The front / side yard has plenty of room to build on. Even with the hill I could work with the terracing areas along the "hill". 
This will be a new challange for me, but could look real intresting when raised off the ground level.










I knew when I saw this pile of rocks and bricks that this was the place for me









Now later on the first day we were here and made our offer, we went down to the local coffee shop for a cup of Java I was gifted to see a local come thru 
East bound heading towards Atlanta on the Norfolk Southern mainline. This is just a few miles from our new home.




























A high nosed SD-45 (Ex. N&W) was an intresting train to see. 
I think I will really love living in this town









Rocky


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking place. Should be great challenge to build the out door layout. BTW what is the name of the town. I may have missed it if you have mentioned before. Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky,

What a nice looking house! Hey, you've already got a place for all the trains outside. That pavillion looks perfect!! 

The slope of the property will present fun challenges in building, but you'll also get to have some really awesome bridges, like this one:

SP 4449 pic


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Thought I should add the pictures of "Rocky's future Railway" area. 
These are pictures of the basement where I will start the phase I part of the railway. I believe this will contain the yards, shops and the rebuilding of Wolf point MT. I hope to base it on a double track mainline running along the walls of the basement. There will need to be some modifications of the walls or stud work where walls will be. No real order to the pictures, they are just for referance... 



































































































So there will be much to do. 
There is an unfinished bathroom with just the comode bolted down on the waste line, but still needs a supply line connected. A sink with vanity will allso help in the future. I believe I will be adding a small kitchen like area with a small frig., coffee maker and storage for some dry food items. Gosh, if I add a small cot or bed, I could live down there during the building of the line







Well got to run for now and get to work packing some more stuff.

Rocky


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You play trains to much you will need a cot in the basement and a place to cook.







Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The AC unit is INDOORS??? 

Plus the bath room isn't very private... 
I do like the bracing stap on the vertical walls. good idea. 

Don't you ,,like ,,have to get a job also???


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh good grief Rocky. First, before I add my smart remarks, congrats on the awesome house. It looks like you will soon be giving RJ a run for his money as far as empire construction goes. As for the town, it looks suspiciously like the main drag through McDonough. 

Anyways, first, be advised... ANY and ALL railroad construction WILL be subject to review by the Nation's one & only GRA Inspector. And the benchwork for the basement subdivision will be reviewed for compliance with ALL building regs by the nation's foremost expert on Railway General Contracting. The business of GR Construction & Inspection, LLC - Msrs. Cozad & DeBerg, Proprietors!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ha, ha Jason








My railway is built to MY standards. If it is to be built to someone elses standards, then they can pay for the materials - Hehehehe . 
No really, it will be good standing and built well. As for Mr.C's notation on the A/C unit in the basement, it was the older underated unit that was replaced, it will be removed as well as the other stuff in the basement. I am still in the process of drawing up a plan schematic of table work and trackage. I can say that tables will be 48" above the floor. I've mainly figured where I want to put the yard, shops and rebuilt town of Wolf Point with station, but not sure which side of the track to place the station yet. I'll brain storm on it some more and start drawing









Rocky


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

48" your not EVEN that tall are you??? 
Rocky my friend..


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Rocky you could rip out those stairs and put in a spirial stair case on a pole and have more room for trains. 

JJ


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey JJ, 
The turn style stair case will not work. Would make it tough to move larger items between floors without going outside. I will just have a 14-16 inch shelf running along the wall to keep the mainline running. There is plenty of room on that landing to allow space for the shelf.

Continuing update on the house.... 
We got the Radon test results back and they were not what we had hoped for. There is a higher level of Radon above the allowable limit, so there will have to be some midigation done to rid the basement of radon. I have spoke to the realtor to see if we can have an allowance made on this being that the test took 3 days and results from that in 2 add'tal days when we wrote the contract. Either way, we still want the house. I know once we get in next week I will be putting a larger fan in the window and one in the door to start "airing out" the basement. It's been closed up for quite some time before we saw the house.

Otherwise, the funds are being wired to the attorney for the closing as I write this and a truck is already reserved for the first load to go up at the time of closing. So we are well on the way to being ready for the closing and getting into the house









Rocky


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Rocky, is the whole basement below ground, or only one side? 

The Radon can be common, and it will build up if the room is closed. Radon gas is heavier than air, so it will need to be sucked out right at floor level, anything higher won't help. 

What was the reading? It should have been a number in the units of Picocuries per liter... or pCi/L , but sometimes it is in a different unit, Bq/m3 which is becquerel per cubic meter. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Status update -Monday evening. The calm befoore the storm....
Well things are ready to go for this continuing busy week. The money is in the esgrow account in GA for the house, the truck for the first load is reserved and ready to pick up tomorrow, totes of dishes, silverware, towels, sheets and etc. are ready to go, and suit cases are being packed for the trip. All is go and the signal is clear. Soon we will be going up, closing on the house and moving in the first load of furniture. There are a few small details to ready for things to be hooked up, connected and so on for the house. I'll do those after signing the papers while up in Peach Land. The truck will be loaded tomorrow afternoon and staged at Mom's ready to roll on Wed.s morning. I have long awaited this for many years and it appears to be happening now. So after the trip up to secure the house I will return to make sure all will be well for the rest of July. Then return to the house for a couple days before the trip North to settle Mom's estate up in MN. August appears to be the month to move loads 2 and 3 with the trains going mostly in load 3. So I think that building the railway will start in Sept. down in my "Goat cave" . But for now I must focus on the tasks at hand.

I can see the light at the end of the tunnel now and after the MN mission, I will see the exiting portal of the tunnel and what lies on the other side. Maybe with luck, I will have running trains by Turkey day. Scenery and wiring will come after that and I can't wait. I must keep in mind the work that needs to be done to finish Mrs. Rock's craft room and the modifications to the walls and dry walling in the Goat cave, but it will be all worth it !!! 

Be to packing ....

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

We've hit our first red block in the trip








When I picked up the rental truck yesterday, it was broken. No A/C and other problems with it. I got one mile down the road and turned back to return it







Nothing availible they said for the day, so they will be transfering another for today. I told them it better have A/C and work great or they will keep it and I will go somewhere else AND put in a bad report on them with the BBB. It would be sad, because it's going to take (3) 24 foot trucks to move all of our stuff. I called the realtor and we are going to move the closing to Friday AM. 

Soooooo I guess that's how it goes







I knew things were going too well. Let's hope this is the only problem









Rocky


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool! Rocky has a Bundy Bathroom.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a beautiful home, rocky. Well suited for comfortable living and a beautiful layout.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey! Where'd you get a picture of my bedroom at my parent's house? 











(Actually, my bedroom floor was painted blue. But I didn't have any walls.)


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey... A good truck has shown up at a location just right near the storage. 
Problem is, it's raining cats and dogs. Well when the rain let's up we'll get the truck and start loading.
More later tonight ....

Rocky


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I dunno Rocky... 

It seems like with the way your luck has been running lately, you'll get moved into your new house, get unpacked, and settled in. Then about the time your giving the yard a good inspection for your future line, a guy with a clipboard will show up and say 'Hi, I'm with the local Home Owners Association and I think we've been letting people get away with cluttering up their yards for far too long now. So...what are you doing here?' 

Hopefully Rocky's response wouldn't make the evening news.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ah, but if that happens it will make the news because I will shoot the son of a B right between the eyes with my 12 gauge








It will read as "New man in neighborhood defends home from common law white collar criminal







Nope I was told that there was NOT going to be an HOA in the district and nowhere in Possium Snout for that matter. It's one of the reasons the area appeals to me









Status report, midnight Wednesday... 
The truck is packed at 96 percent and parked at Mom's. I will be loading a few totes into it early tomorrow AM, then we take off for Peach land - Hooray







May be a long trip as Deb is not acustom to driving long distances. But the closing is Friday AM and I for one want to be there. I'm going to sneek some toys into tote just for old time's sake. But we are ready to go. I'll be out of touch mostly until after the 4th when I come back for a few days before heading North once again to deeal with Mom's MN estate. I'll try to post some pictures of the trip and/or the closing. It's still going to be a loooong summer into fall before we get totally moved up to our house. Yet it will be most worth it









Rocky


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Now heer...I no yous b xsitd...so driv carfulike an don wet ya pantz. Slo an steedi wil getcha der. Watz for dem downhillz...cauz dey can getcha goin to fas ina luded truk...and dah braks, wel dey mite not work to gud on a rentl. So driv slo...and b carful. 

O...an gud luk.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

are ya there yet?????


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Progress report update .... Live from GA ....

Yes Marty, we are here and it is now my - our house








The first load is in and set up. Also the first train has arrived and some track - no pictures yet, I'll post some when I go back to FL tomorrow nite as I get all in order for the trip back up and trip to MN to settle Mom's place up there. As I said, the first load has been set up, but that's just the furniture that we got from Mom's if FL and some things we had in storage. Most of our things are still in the condo as is most of the trains. I should be bringing up a truck load - Pick up only when I head back up here on Friday, but the next 24 foot truck will not happen until the first week in August. After we do that load we will hopefully get the rest in a 3rd 24 foot truck and get totally moved in by Sept.

I tell you folks, life is so queit and peaceful in the new house







I have not felt so calm in decades. About the only thing making me think alot is how I am going to set up tables and trains as I plan the layout. I have to admit that I did put down a 1/4 circle of the LGB 14 foot curves to get an idea of the space needed in each corner of the basement, but it was good and then I started to mark which 2x4s will need to be removed and different bracing done to accomidate the new railway. I think some of the tables will need to be wider to accomidate the curves and the loco/car shops area may be smaller than I wanted, but I think I can work it out









The closing on Friday was a snap. Only had to sign 4 papers and the house was ours. I got the keys and we started unpacking the moving truck for the next two days. I will shoot some more pictures later today/tonight and download/post them late tomorrow night after I get back to Orlando. I will have a busy two days there as I finish cleaning out Mom's storage unit, finish the last 2 condo to give to the realtor and getting the truck brakes worked on. I will also figure out what to bring back up on my next trip up and just for you Marty, I'll bring up my 2 Dash 9 Horsey locos and caboose as well as a power supply and a few more cars so I can run trains in the basement on the floor just for the heck of it









There's alot left to do before the final loads can be done, but there's the clear signal to let us proceed and we're moving down the line.......


Move to come later









Rocky 

Oh yeah BTW, Happy 4th of July


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sincere congrats Rocky, I know this has been a long time coming, and now it will be an end of many frustrations for you. 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok now that where in let's begin the RR chat on what will be a RR weather in or out.







Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Your are right Rocky. There is a huge sence of peace and quiet in a home in the country as compaired to a condo or apartment.

I am so glad that you finaly found it. 

JJ


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well I got home tonight (FL) just in time to jump in chat








While in there, I fought with the computer to download my camara and then upload a few pictures. So here they are ...

First, a few more of the house....




























Just had to get another yard picture in with the rock pile









And now a few from the Goat cave - currently starting constuction...










Yes my friends, the first train has arrived at the goat cave on the first truckload. 
It had to be small so I could sneek it inside a tote


















This is my new display cabinet to be used to store my hand built custom steam locos when not in use. 
There is room for the P-2 I built, the Q-2 I am building and the S-1 or S-2 I plan to build. Anyway, I thought it was a darn good looking cabinet.









Last picture, I also started to "play" with some track to get an idea of the room it would take to set up. 
Here we have some LGB 18000 series 14 ft Dia. curve. It takes up some room








Good thing I didn't go with 20 foot !!! 
The plan will be to use this for the outer mainline and 12.5 ft for the inner mainline. Yard will use 10 ft or smaller depending on where. Nothing smaller than 8 ft or 5 ft maybe on some spur sidings.

So that's it train wise. Not alot, but starting to happen. I will move a few more pieces up this weekend, but the next moving truck will contain a heck of a lot of trains when we move it next month after the MN trip. I still plan to be running by Turkey day










Rocky


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats! After reading your escapades over the past years, I can only imagine the feeling of joy, relief, and optimism you have now. Great looking place. I was thinking "gee, I'd hate to have to shovel that driveway," but then remembered that if you ever did, it wouldn't matter because the entire state would be shut down.  

Later, 

K


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I thought I'd take a few minutes to update the thread before leaving to go back up with the next pick-up load. 
It may be a while B-4 I post again due to the MN trip to deal with Mom's estate up there before returning first to GA and then back here to pack up the condo for the final push to move up to GA. Well I guess that 2 full days to take care of business down here was not enough and that I should have taken 3-4 days, but I didn't have it. I got all of the most important things done and have left a few loose ends to take care of next time I'm back. But I will need to pack the truck, clean up then on the way out of town, do those last few things I didn't do, like go to the back and pay on storage, etc. 
I won't be taking many train items again this time as Mrs. Rocky wants various items to be brought up and the truck only holds so much. 
I will however make sure I get my 2 dash 9 Horsey units and caboose up into their rightful place where the NS runs free thru downtown Possum Snout. I will display them in the Goat cave until I have a layout being built. So it looks like lawn furniture, the BBQ and smoker grill will take up most of the bed of the truck this time, but perhaps a couple train totes might sneek in there as well. The locos and caboose will go in the cab as will the vacuam, rug for the bedroom and a flat screen Tv with a couple other smaller totes. So another full load to go down the road, but there will still be lots left for next time. I know we can fill up another 24 foot truck as well as the car and pick up. Perhaps the third big load may have a slightly smaller moving truck, but we'll see when the time comes.

Well that's about it for now. Lots to do and little time for it. But I'll update again at the end of the month / beginning of next month. 
I just can't wait to get it all up there and get to building train tables !!! Then the fun can begin again.

Rocky


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

it will be snowing soon down there with drywall dust......


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes Marty, someday soon it will be getting dusty in da goat cave, but I think it will be more saw dust than drywall dust









Progress report 7/28/11 ...

Well the next hurdle has been overcome as the MN part of the estate has been set-up/dealt with. 
Deb and I picked up a few more pieces of furniture as well as 2 flat screen Tvs from Mom's in MN. I also sold off/traded the remaining HO equipment off for a nice G scale stone arch bridge, a cool Larry Fisher GN print and some Life Like G scale trees. All are down now in storage in the goat cave. I spent last night hooking up the stereo and one flat screen Tv, then did more planning and measuring of the room for building tables late next month. One nice thing I thought to myself as I was working was that I can write and draw my plans and notes on the wall with a sharpie pen. Might as well, I bought the place AND I will be painting over them when completed









On some other notes on supplies for the new road, I picked up a couple cases of O scale roadbed to get a start once construction begins. I also picked up a half a dozen WS grass mats of different types to cover the tables. I will pick up more of these materials as well a a gallon of Elmers too. While in MN, I picked up some other nicer foot tall pine trees made by a different manufacturer to use when doing my scenery. My neighbor has informed me that several boxes have arrived at the condo so far. Good, a new SD70 and a six pack of open hoppers - they always come in handy for unit trains







So after the next truck load up, I need to start looking for a dump truck load of ballast and a good trip to Lowes to order plywood, 2x4s and drywall to be delivered and a few boxes of bolts, washers and nuts. Then I can start to get to work, Hooray









But first, I must finsih the jobs at hand in FL and clean out the last storage, get the last 2 rental units to the realtor and pack the rest of our stuff to move up once and for all. Then playtime can start. I still think I will have trains running by Turkey day one way or another. One new Idea I have come up with is a sub-level with at least 1 track running under the tables where a train will decend down and run a loop or two under the main table so it doesn't look like a toy train running circles on a board. Looks like I will need another long LGB bridge now too









I've taken pictures and will have to post them after we return to FL. I can't interface my camara with Mom in Laws computer. But I will get them on here. Well have to run for now, but just checkin' in with a progress report....

Rocky


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Major congratulations my friend!! No small event, buying a house! Glad everything is going so well.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

But first, I must finsih the jobs at hand in FL and clean out the last storage, get the last 2 rental units to the realtor and pack the rest of our stuff to move up once and for all. Then playtime can start. I still think I will have trains running by Turkey day one way or another. One new Idea I have come up with is a sub-level with at least 1 track running under the tables where a train will decend down and run a loop or two under the main table so it doesn't look like a toy train running circles on a board. 

That much hidden track could be a bit of a pain to access for *when* things go wrong (Murphy's Law) or even routine cleaning, ect. Might also want to give some thought to the grades involved: a nine inch drop requires better than 40 feet of track, including the transition, at a 2% grade. I put in a *lot* of time screwing around with trackplans/less than permanent layouts involving both lots of hidden track and steep grades before radically reworking things. 

Maybe an 'inside' figure eight' instead, where the loops are nestled inside one another? Some hidden sections, but shorter and easier to access. Done right it could produce the effect you are after, plus no grades to worry about.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well I'm a little late on the pictures. Been real busy trying to get things done down here as well as packing in the evenings. 
So now the pictures.... 

First we will start off with the newer look in the goat cave. I've hooked up a flat screen Tv and a small stereo.










Yep, Swight would be pleased, I played the new Star Trek movie as the first thing on the Tv








I also added a couple items to the display cabinet, but not trains. No picture, it didn't turn out







But I did add a small frig. to keep some good drinking material cold !!! 

As I have offically started my planning, I deceided to do some sketches of the table diagrams for each room. - Haven't had this much fun drawing on the walls since I was a young kid.










First we have the "sitting room" that's where the Tv and stereo is shown in the previous picture.
I hope to have my Oil terminal here and my Grain terminal here as well. AND if all works out, this is where the
lead out track to outside will be (phase 2)
-
-








-This is the next room behind the sitting room. I call it the "resources" room where I will have a coal mine, ballast mine and also a small timber loading area with a saw mill. Perhaps I can add something else along the common wall with the sitting room.

-









This is the shelf that runs thru the bathroom in the goat cave. 
I don't think it will be 28 inches wide, but I may put some trees or something scenic in the fore ground in front of the tracks.










This is in the furnance room where I plan to rebuild the town of Wolf Point. The station will be here as well as the East end of the yard.











And this will be the Yard and shops area of the layout. I will have my work bench(s) in this room. 












Ahh, the first load of lumber for building tables has arrived








Don't you just love the smell of fresh cut pine lumber !!!

I have also done some eyeball measurements with some track for Mainline 1 on the floor. 









The future wye and route to the great outdoors.










A little sampling of the Resource room to the bathroom.












My track inspector on the line in the sitting room. 

There was sooo little time to spend on toys right now, but look forward to more time after the next run up there with 
the next load. Perhaps Mrs. Rocky will let me bring more trains this time










Stay tuned, there's more to come in the next few weeks ...

Rocky


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like your moving right along. Lots of trips back and forth for moving







. Sure reminds me of the times I moved and had basements where I could build my RR empire. Now it's all out doors no basement.







Later RJD


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Them is some awefull big tables you are sketching out there. 'Reach' issues....


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

True the 7 and 8 foot tables would be a challange in case of a derailment, but I will have to just lay my track well to prevent such an issue. 
Those who know me know I don't do things on a small scale, so my yard must be at lest 10 tracks wide and that takes up space. The area around the station will need to be wide because I want the station against the wall so you can see the people on the platform waiting for the train. I will be getting one of those "grabber thingys with the small claws on it to change the people in and out on the different scenes. Also, the town of Wolf point will be rebuilt there too and if you saw my town years ago outside, it was like a real town, 3D like with different streets, not just one row of buildings. Give it time, y'all will be impressed









Rocky

- Oh yeah, for the time being, I S**t canned the idea of the hidden lower level of track. Too much cost and more headaches to build than it'd be worth not to mention another 4 foot bridge and the $$$ that'd take to buy or build.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

- Oh yeah, for the time being, I S**t canned the idea of the hidden lower level of track. Too much cost and more headaches to build than it'd be worth not to mention another 4 foot bridge and the $$$ that'd take to buy or build. 

Might want to take a look at the 'inside figure eight', though - double the mainline run, all on the same level.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

In terms of "reach"...As long as your benchwork is beefy enough to support your weight and as long as your not planning anything "delicate" like plaster shell scenery, if their is a derail, you just step onto the benchwork and walk over to reack it. Mine is just 1x4s and 5/8 plywood board deck and its more than sufficient to support me.


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Way to go Rocky!! Glad you hung around and waited for the chance to rebuild!! Sorry to hear about your Mom though... I've been offline for awhile and just read this post!!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well I think that my table work should hold up. 
I use a 2x4 frame with 2x4 legs and I use 3/4 inch plywood for the table tops. Larger sections like the 4x8 foot tables will have a 3rd set of legs based in the middle of the table. But. I may have to make like a subway style hand grab suspended from the ceil beams for those area like in the yard where I can stand on a 2 or 3 step mini ladder, grab the hand grab for support and lean over the table above the yard of freight cars to access the derailment on the main next to the wall. Did that make any sense ??? Otherwise on other progress, I have have to watch or cut spending for a while because I just learned today that I will need my transmission rebuilt on my truck







And that money could buy several new larger ticket train items, such as locos







Well, back to packing








Rocky


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a 2x4 frame with 2x4 legs and I use 3/4 inch plywood for the table tops. Larger sections like the 4x8 foot tables will have a 3rd set of legs based in the middle of the table. But. I may have to make like a subway style hand grab suspended from the ceil beams for those area like in the yard where I can stand on a 2 or 3 step mini ladder, grab the hand grab for support and lean over the table above the yard of freight cars to access the derailment on the main next to the wall. Did that make any sense ??? 

Of course it makes sense! Just what olympic event are you trying out for? 

As to sturdyness of benchwork - mine is 2x4 legs (with braces after the 'incident a few years ago), 1x4 frames (16 - 20 inches on center - has to do with the weird shapes required for some of the tables), and standard 7/16 OSB for a top (the OSB is leftovers from other construction projects, so why let it go to waste?) It does support my weight. To my considerable surprise, so do the shelves underneath the tables, even though those are mere 3/8 plywood a neighbor threw out set across 1x2 slats (more leftovers) - must be a distributed weight deal.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in posting progress... 
Not much new to report other than just packing like mad and suffering from packing burn out. There's so much to pack and then where to put the totes of packed stuff as well. The next moving truck has been reserved for this Sat. and the next load down the road will happen on Sunday. On the train front, I've now parted with 90 percent of the remaining Euro LGB locos and rolling stock as I traded them away for 5 pair of brand new LGB 18000 series switches. Man those things are pricey !!! But now with bigger areas to lay track, I will once again build and run the good ol' American standard gauge stuff once more







So soon it will be time to part with all the Sharp R1 LGB switches as I replace them with R5 mainline switches - hooray !!! I have also found a nice mod to convert all those Euro switch lanterns over to US Ramipo sytle lanterns, so kiss those LGB manual stlye machines good bye too. Also all those Euro signals will go too, maybe next time down before the next load goes up. Those I will trade for more woodland scenics stuff to make the new layout look purdy darm real. 
Well time's a wasting and I hear totes calling out for being loaded again. 

More later.

Rocky


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Next time I suggest you rent a dump truck. They are a lot easier to unload.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Is he done yet??????


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Gee Marty, 
And I thought that I was the one with the lack of pataince and the one who couldn't deal with the "Hurry up and wait" thing. 
Everything is proceeding on schedule. Be nice to have Mr. Scott beam it all over to the new house, but that's a thing in Dwight's world









Rocky


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Rocky, 

about the accessibility... 

i got one part on my layout(in construction), where i could not reach anything from the outside. 
so i made an access hatch at a spot, where there will be no tracks, but one block of buildings. (nearly two foot wide and about four foot long) 
around this hole will be streets. the block of buildings will overlap the hatch slightly, to make the edges of the hatch disappear. 
in a system similar to folding campingchairs the hatch will be able to be pushed up by using four flatirons screwed to frame and hatch. 

in my opinion, diving under the layout and inching myself up through the opening is deductable from the dayly fitness training. 
.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm not worried about accessibility, I can deal with that more than things down here in FL. 
Issue with the hole is than in the middle of the yard, you can remove the tracks, well you could if at great effort, but my track work indoors is quite nearly flawless, so there shouldn't be much problem. The big problem right now is packing to move. I guess than others with little or small inventories of rolling stock would have a much easier time with packing and moving. Still, a collection is a collection and I shouldn't complain much for 80 % of my collection is packed up from before. It's still a pain though with other things to be done and packed as well. I'll get 'er done though in the next few weeks and everything moved no later than Sept. Soon this fall I will start building once again and be happy with it as well







I do appreciate the ideas though







That's how we all learn and form new ideas as well









Rocky


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

but that's a thing in Dwight's worldDid I hear someone using my name in vain?


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Why certianly not Dwight. Do you think my life is that crazy ???? Why sure







But not to take your name in vanity








Well the craziness continues, the truck is half packed by midnight - will finish tomorrow and guess what fills the rest of the truck











My toys









Gotta crash for a few hours - 

More later. 

Rocky


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

In my current layout scheme, much to my surprise, I was able to have *six* parallel tracks, with (barely) adequate clearances all the way around, in a 40 inch wide space. 40 inches is *almost* at my comfort limit, 'reach wise'.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Sept???? Now that you have nothing to do, you can come visit in Sept for a vaction.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Don't think I'll make it Marty - at least I'm living closer to you though. There are still many important things I have to do around the time of your open house - yet I think next year I'll be there









Progress moves on. Now I think 60-70% of the trains are now in the Goat cave. 
I once again am down here in FL to pack up all that's left and move the next pick-up and trailer load up to Possium Snout. I think the next and hopefully last big truck should happen in about 2 weeks. Speaking of the Goat cave. I did get a little time to play and temporary decorate the sitting room while we wait for other things to get done - ie. moving, electrical wiring and dry walling to get done. So here are the latest pictures of what's been happening in the Goat cave.

A few shots of the temp. hanging positions of my RR prints and lanterns ...






































Now I am putting all the packed up boxes of trains and track in the furnace room.



















Also in the furnace room is the old curio cabinet that will hold all of my books, train manuals and 1:1 RR operators manuals, rule books and other company manuals.










I did spend some time aorting out all the other train goodies that go on the layout.



















Note, those are 2 dozen boxes of LGB 18000 series switches. I'm doing this the right way as to be able to run ANYTHING on this layout









Also did a bit of set up on a new loco too on a make shift table



















So on the way back down here today, I got a chance to do a little train spottting.



















An intresting piece of MOW equipment. I otta build one of these someday.










I love those half signal towers. I think I will make a couple of them just like these ones, but with slightly different signal head configurations











Well that's it for now. More to come !!!!!

Rocky


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I know this is a really DUMB Q but,,, why did you nOT finish off the drywall and finish out the "cave" before you moved and hung everything up???


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well Mr. Marty, as I recall someone kept saying "Are you done yet ??" and I became impatient and didn't like looking at skeleton type see thru stud walls. So I hung up a few things for the time being and it looked happier to me then looking at the plain studs. Everything will come down so the electrican can wire some outlets and such, then my MIL Jeff and I will modify the stud work where I need to remove some studs to accomidate my tunnels from room to room and the area of the yards, then drywall and paint. After that, I will rehang my prints, lanterns, tunnel portals and such. It's MY way, MY house and MY Goat cave - I'll do what I want - huh







Hehehehe









For now, the Goat cave is at rest and I'm tearing apart the indoor layout down here as I pack things. Lookin' forward to a little excitement when Irene blows in. I have plenty to do and now a hurricane party to plan for









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

A quick note while packing down here ... 
I have rescued the remaining pre-packed boxes of locos and rolling stock. AS I had stated before the large pile I posted pictures of in the goat cave was only a portion of the collection. Here is a few pictures of what I had stored in 2 closets down here from my Empire.




























Now keep in mind that these shipping crate hold multiple boxed locos and car with numbers inside ranging from 6 to up to 12 cars and or locos each. There is only about a dozen and a half locos here, most are already up in the goat cave. The apple boxes on the right each hold 15 mdc ore cars and are 2 boxes deep per level, so this is most of my ore car fleet. Now not pictured here is about 14 other locos not in a shipping cratea and about 10 more freight cars plus 6 B mann GN shorty old time passenger cars (I ran out of good double walled boxes). I must also retreive 6 large boxes out of storage that contain buildings for the next big truck as well as one other large box buried in the hobby room under the dio tables. I will have 2 to 3 large totes of track to go up in load as well. But I must share part of this move with some of Mrs. Rocky's stuff to, but what you see here will go into the 6x12 foot U-haul trailer (i hope) to make the trip up after Irene passes by this weekend. 


I will be sooooo happy when I get this move completed










Rocky


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was only asking, I'm very happy your out of your old place. We talked many times on the phone.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Marty, we are still partly here in Taco land (FL), but slowly and surely getting things moved up to the house. Not only do I have loads of trains, but Deb has lots of crafting stuff and machines, etc. We both collect things and of course there is furniture. After this little load and the next large truck, we should be much closer to having it all up in the house







Perhaps there will only be a pick up load and trailers worth after that.

One could only hope ....

Rocky


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky...by now you really oughta know the rule of thumb behind moving: 

First you survey the stuff you wish to move and calculate what size U-Haul rig you'll need to move it. Then you go down to U-Haul... 

and rent the absolute biggest thing they have on the lot - something *at least* three times that size. (and even then, there *will* still be a couple of pickup truck loads afterwards).


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Been there, done that Thinker, but U-haul does NOT rent a semi with a 55 foot trailer








My step son has his CDL and has driven OTR for a place for a couple years. That would be the way to go and still, there would be more. We have alot of stuff. So it's a step by step process. 

How could this be you ask ??? We have a 3/2 condo that was bursting at the seams and a 10x30 storage unit plus a 10x19 storage unit. Why so much, well we had alot with the condo and the 10x10 storage. After my mom passed away, we got alot of nice furniture and had to get the 10x30 for that. I knew there would be at leat (3) 24 foot truck loads as well as some pick-up loads. We also had a pick-up load and trailer for stuff from mom's minnesota place we picked out. As time goes on, there is less and less here in the condo and soon what furiture is left, we will toss out after the repairs, painting is done here. Moving is no fun task...

Rocky


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Rocky didn't need a U-Haul truck - he needed a friggin U-Haul *Train*. 

Hmmm...Maybe the absolute biggest van they make towing the absolute biggest trailer they make...but that still would have been a couple trips...


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hahahahaha, yep I could use a short train to move everything. I think I could get it all into 2 50 ft boxcars and the trucks on a 50 ft fllatcar along with other things.







Better give me a caboose to ride in/sleep in for the trip too and let's put a SD-70 on for power. Hehehehe I really needed a good laugh this AM and this would have done it too, but then we would need to unload it in downtown Possum snout and move it to the house. I really like the "magic wand" idea to go "poof" and everything from here to there in a quick wave of the arm. BUT I like the train idea too except that we would have to get stuff from the condo and storage to the CSX yard area down here to the airport and that's a small hike 


I guess this way we're doing works, but it just takes time.

Thanks for the wake up humour









Rocky


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky you're braver than me. I would never set boxes on the cement floor.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's because your water table is 1" below the ground in Florida I think! 

Georgia is normal (well sort of ha ha!) 

Greg


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

The house sits on a hill, well kind like on the top side of a bowl if you look at our property. Everything is safe on the floor. Yet as I work on the basement I will be coating the walls with sky blue tinted waterproofing paint just to be on the safe side







Trying to do the ceiling in the goat cave will be the challange.

Rocky


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No ,he means dampness absorbs into stuff from the concrete. 
Its by design. 

Paint?? the good smelly stuff works, cheap "waterproof" won't.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have cardboard boxes that have sat on my garage floor for years... I guess it depends on where you live... 

I'd use a penetrating sealer first, then the stinky stuff that Marty recommends. 

Greg


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well I'm not sure what brand or type the sealer is, I'll check once I get back up home. 
I do remember that you can tint the stuff, thus the sky blue as a back drop. So I'm sitting here in moving heck having my first cup of java for the day making out my list of what needs to get done today, time is winding down on this trip down here. I know this time I go back that the computer goes with me. So I'll be on-line when at home up there and off line when I come down to grab stuff to haul back up there.Shouldn't be too long before I can start building some tables. We got the electriccan coming on Tues. to get the wiring needed to be done in Deb.s craft room and in the basement. I hope to get pur son in law and his drywall buddy to come later in the week to start the drywall work in Deb's craft room and after that I will lay some plywood to strenghten the floor up there. SHe can paint it and put down tile after that. THEN I can actually start in the Goat cave







I think I will do a few tables first before doing the drywall and wall modifications, but before that I must coat/seal those walls. Later I must move the water heater over a couple feet from the wall in the furnance room just prior to doing the drywall downstairs. Of course I will have to take down the prints, lanterns, etc. before the dry wall. But I look forward to the first couple tables from the yard/shops room to the sitting room. I already have the tunnel portals already to do the transision thru the wall there and the exsisting drywall is marked for that. Now while all this happens I will have to come back down with my step son and move a big truckload back up there. 

Whew, alot to do in a short space of time !!!
That's your update for today. I got to get back to packing and errands for the day...

Rocky


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If it was me I'd just build up a small sked and then put all my boxes up on that and no need to worry about moisture that can seep through the floor even if it's sealed. Later RJD


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Boxes will not just sit on the floor permenently - remember, I am still in the moving phase. I have multi shelf Rubbermaid free standing storage shelves that I will break down to 3 shelf units to go under the train tables to put the car boxes on once I get them out of the shipping boxes. Sooo much to do and sooo little time right now. An eventual idea I have is to finish the table is to put large doors on the outer front ofthe tables to hide the shelves underneath. One thing at a time. I need to get this next load up and then the next large truckload up, then I can take some time and get to work.

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

D-day - Descision day .... 
Day before departure day and I got to take care of everything else that needs attending too this trip and decide which totes to take back now and which to leave for next time. I think there will be another P/U load and a trailer after the next big truck load after Labor day thats to complete our mission of moving. Soooo another crazy day of completing tasks at hand, then p/u the trail at 4pm, loading after all that will fit except what I don't want out in the truck cab overnite, then a good nites rest after one last chat from down here - thus taking down the 'puter for transport. Sleep is next followed by loading the cab - ie. 'puter, and other valubles and hittin' the road AEAP (As Early As Possible) and head back home. So here I go, throwin' myself into another crazy day. Will try to make chat early tonight for a while.

Later - 
Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

This may be my last post for a few days before re-setting up my 'puter in the Goat cave later next week. 
Well I did my last buying and trading train stuff down here for a while as I have traded off all of my Piko and LGB R1 switches and manual switch machines. Also traded off a Lionel LS PRR 4-4-2 with rail sounds and modular switch box for the last new pair of LGB R5 switches in town, 6 LGB remote machines and six Euro lantern assemblies (which are to be converted to Americian style, I will post this new project later). Then I bought 8 rolls of 4x8 foot WS grass mats, but they were out of O scale cork roadbed, so I went down the street to the next shop and about bought them out of O scale cork roadbed with 3 cases.

Now I'm loaded for bear and ready to get a start on building the new Rocky road. The only thing missing is fresh new ballast. This I can get a truckload from the local quarrey about 30 miles down the road later. Ready to go, just about. So it's off to get the trailer and start packing !!!!!


Tomorrow I'll be down the road on the way home to Possium Snout









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well this is my temporary signing off for several days








Truck is packed, trailer packed and after a nice cold shower, I will put my duffle bag of clothes and the Russian in the truck then jump in and go down the road








I will be posting my new contact info as soon as I set up in the Goat cave. Hupe all will be well and I will be back ASAP.

Later peoples









Rocky

Now I'm off to Possium Snout


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I sure will be happy when I can end the "moving" thread and start a new "building" thread








So here's the latest update - Live from the Goat cave.... 
Moving is at a stand still for the time being, but some things are being done for the building of the new road. I went out today on a mission to find ballast and after stopping at 2 different quarrys in the imediate area, I had no luck finding the ballast I need







But I did get a lead from the first place that their other location in Northern GA may have what I need. It's on the list to go there next week. Another stop yesterday brought me to Lowes to find materials to do Mrs. Rocky's craft room. Nice thing here is I got another piece of plywood for me and cut to 7 feet for my first table which I will do this weekend. I picked up a circular saw and a orbital jig saw which will come in handy during the build. I forgot to get saw horses for the craft room, so after unloading the plywood for upstairs and my sheet, I'll be on the way to Lowes again for them, and I might pick up some more materials for down here too









So not alot done other than setting up this 'puter down here last night and getting on line. 
Plenty to do today with a BBQ for family to attend later this after. But this was my progress report as promised as soon as the 'puter was set up in the Goat cave.

More to follow later









Rocky


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

If you can't find the Ballast in Possum Snout









Maybe you should try the town a little North of there. Possum Butt.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Funny you should mention "North" to look for the ballast. JJ because that's where I'm going to look next at a quarrey up in Rome GA. 
The guy I talked with at the first place I looked at suggested their location up there and that they may have what I'm looking for because they do Limestone as well as granite for their mixes and fills that they carry. I'll look when I get the chance. Running out of time (as usual) and I know I gotta make another run to FL this weekend to bring up the last(hopefully) large load to about finish the move.

Rocky


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By John J on 07 Sep 2011 04:32 AM 
If you can't find the Ballast in Possum Snout









Maybe you should try the town a little North of there. Possum Butt.









You have to excuse JJ as he frequently gets his bodily functions, and directions bass akwards at times! LOL Regal 


Snout to butt calling snout to butt, come in please!!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

The trip to FL this weekend has been canceled








I found out the other night that my step son has to work this weekend and is not able to go and drive the big truck. 
My BIL is also busy, so I have cancelled the truck and will reschedule for a couple weeks from now to bring up the last big load of stuff. 
However, I will go down alone later this next week to get some work done in the last rental unit that's going up for sale and I will also bring up a small truckload in the P/U and a small trailer. 
Perhaps I can get the rest of the buildings and rest of the track in this next load. We'll see. I will be offline during that time as I have cut cable services to that address.

More later...

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well here I am once again down here at the "old" place packing and such. 
This will most likely be the last time checkin' in from the condo as I will be returning the cable box and cable modem in just a little while. So moving continues. Packing and deceiding on what to take back this time. I know that I have 6 large boxes of buildings in storage and several boxes of straight track. Those will go as will a large box of the tall buildings here at the condo. To be fair I must bring about half the load of being Mrs. Rocky's stuff, so it will be intresting. Next weekend, I will return with Nate my step son. He will drive the big truck and we should be able to empty storage and drag the old P/U truck back. So it will be intresting to say the least - always is









I hope to have all of this moving done ASAP and with needing another load after this next weekend shall bring us into Oct. Might be around opening weekend over at Tampa for that next run and That, should be the last load - Hooray







And a smaller truck too as it will be the last of the condo things. After that, it will be just coming down to clean, repair and paint/ recarpet thru the fall to get the place ready for sale. When that is done, I will close this thread and things will move onward.

Rocky


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You wearing me out with all the moving and the time it has taken. Hope this it for ya. You may be able to relax a bit. Later RJD


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 18 Sep 2011 03:18 PM 
You wearing me out with all the moving and the time it has taken. Hope this it for ya. You may be able to relax a bit. Later RJD 
Like RJD... 
It's been a long time and money moving. Probably would of been easy to do like we did yrs ago.. I use to Dr. long line trucks yr's. ago and borrowed a 45 footer trailer/ van and three axle cab over Pete to move from Calif to Oregon and just had to pay for the fuel cost and rental of the rig.. Total cost was 500 buck then, but, may cost lot more now due to cost of fuel that went out of range.. 
There is always a lot of rigs going empty by owners from one state to another that would love to get a some kind of a back load to help his cost of fuel.. Just an idea.. 
Hope all get done soon.
Hey Rocky...... Now can we see some trains running ... laf. me 

t


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well the joys and fun of moving continue ...
I got home yesterday at about 4AM with another P/U load and a trailer. Unloaded the P/U with the grandkids, but I still need to do the trailer today. Some train stuff - most of the buildings and some more case of track came up this time as well as some more things for the Goat cave. Yet there's still more stuff to come up. I'll go and check in with Nate (my step-son ) and see if he wants to do this next weekend with a big truck to wipe out storage and fill the rest with stuff from the comdo. If this works, I can get some more track moved up as well as the last box of buildings. Perhaps on this next load we can get some of the shelf boards up here too. I DO have alot of them







And I could use that 1x wood for other things as well as shelves. I would have checked in yesterday, but it was Deb's B-day and that's where I needed to spend my time. So that's the update on moving and now I need to get to work and unload the trailer.

More after the next load ...

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Another update, and it's going to be a long day and night...
Next truck is set up for pick up tomorrow with a trailer to haul the old truck. My step son and I are leaving tonite when he gets off of work to head down to clean out storage and get what ever else we can out of the condo that will fit in the truck. Doing this will save about $300 a month for the 2 storage units down there. And we will bring up my old truck that I will give him for us to work on. So after this, we will have about one more med. or large truck to clean out the condo and all of the other stuff of Deb's out of the back yard at the condo. I think this will happen next month sometime. But for now, I am making more room in the Goat cave for the freezer, more shelving units and what ever else is left for trains. This will be a few cases of track, a few totes of details and kitbashing stuff and the roll around tool cabinet. I also have my roll around table to work on and the last large box of the tall buildings - ie Grain elevator, silos and the watertower for Wolf point. Yep, lots to do and departure time of about 7PM or so. Arrival down there about 2-3AM. To make life more fun, I have to be at an event over in Tampa for the team at noon tomorrow. Then comes the truck/trailer pick up at 3 PM and loading right after. We'll load until passing out at the condo sometime in the evening. Then Sunday AM pack any last items, load the old truck on the trailer and hit the road to return by noon. Loads of fun
























More later ...
Rocky 

Soon we will be totally moved, soon


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm back with another load








Storage is now history in FL and we also brought Ms. Blue (my old truck ) up here as well. Not too much train stuff unfortunately, but clearing storage will save over $300 next and following monthes. Now I did take in all the outdoor track from the garden layout early Sunday AM and it is up here as well. But I think one more truck either large or medium will do the job to get us completely out of FL - Hooray







I'll be sure to bring the American flag with me too as there is not too many Americans left in FL - or at least in Orlando. BUt I thought I'd just check in with the latest moving status. I still have 1/2 a truck to unload and my back is killin' me right now







So I'll kick back for awhile and let the storms roll on thru









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well I'm off for another run to FL again... 
Hopefully I will be able to get the last rental property finished and into the Realtor's hands to sell. 
I also hope to get the last train items on truck and trailer to bring home to the goat cave as well. After this run there should, Hopefully, be just one moving truck - a medium one this time, of stuff left for the step son and I to load up and bring back. But that won't be until about the 3rd weekend in Nov. If this gets 95% of the stuff moved up here, then what remains will fit on the P/U truck and can be either brought back or disposed of later when we go back to start the cleaning and upgrade of the condo to ready it for sale. After the condo is in the hands of the realtor, we will be permentently done with FL and there will be no reason to return. I'll make sure I bring the American flag with me on my return that hangs in the entry way. Well It's time to go and get ready to leave on this next run.

Rocky


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

well, i lost count, but either you got very small trucks up there in the states, or you must be a real hard case of a pack rat.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By kormsen on 16 Oct 2011 10:22 AM 
well, i lost count, but either you got very small trucks up there in the states, or you must be a real hard case of a pack rat. 
I go with the pack rat on steroids scenario

JJ


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Rocky should have paid for a 40' container to be shipped once or twice and then he would have been done with it! 

Craig


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I would have packed the valuable/fragile stuff myself and then had professional movers haul it to my new home, just as I have done at least seven times over the years. With the cost of gas being what it is, the gas expenses alone would have pretty much paid for the move.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 17 Oct 2011 10:49 AM 
Rocky should have paid for a 40' container to be shipped once or twice and then he would have been done with it! 

Craig 

If you can afford it, consider BUYing the container, they're not expensive, once the move is done you park it on piers and use it for long term storage. You can never have enough storage.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GN_Rocky on 23 Aug 2011 11:20 PM 
Been there, done that Thinker, but U-haul does NOT rent a semi with a 55 foot trailer








My step son has his CDL and has driven OTR for a place for a couple years. That would be the way to go and still, there would be more. We have alot of stuff. So it's a step by step process. 

How could this be you ask ??? We have a 3/2 condo that was bursting at the seams and a 10x30 storage unit plus a 10x19 storage unit. Why so much, well we had alot with the condo and the 10x10 storage. After my mom passed away, we got alot of nice furniture and had to get the 10x30 for that. I knew there would be at leat (3) 24 foot truck loads as well as some pick-up loads. We also had a pick-up load and trailer for stuff from mom's minnesota place we picked out. As time goes on, there is less and less here in the condo and soon what furiture is left, we will toss out after the repairs, painting is done here. Moving is no fun task...

Rocky

So Rocky....how did it all come out. Seems to me that you're done moving...and above was your original estimate...three truck loads in smallish trucks plus "some" PU loads...and that's just the Florida runs. More loads from the state with all the mosquitos were done too. 

Can you recall the total truck move counts?

This is important, because your answers are critical for you gaining non-monetary, official, UBER-PACKRAT award that I'm trying to get cha. I believe there's a world record in here somewhere. 


PS...if you do this again...buy some old 40' containers first. You can rent container trucks from Hertz. That way, you'll have your storage solution built in with your moving solution.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

If you can afford it, consider BUYing the container, they're not expensive, once the move is done you park it on piers and use it for long term storage. You can never have enough storage. 

So...*THIS* is Vic's plan for more layout space! Have you come up with a track plan that will fit in it yet? And what will SWMBO (not to mention the city) think of this grand plan?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a lot o trucking of trains. I do believe one could have figured a way to make less trips and do a better job of packing unless you just enjoy making all these runs.







Later RJD


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 20 Oct 2011 04:42 PM 
If you can afford it, consider BUYing the container, they're not expensive, once the move is done you park it on piers and use it for long term storage. You can never have enough storage.

So...*THIS* is Vic's plan for more layout space! Have you come up with a track plan that will fit in it yet? And what will SWMBO (not to mention the city) think of this grand plan? 

The caviet is *"IF"* you can afford it, which I clearly can't, and unfortunatly, nor do I have room for it.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

The next load is now in and mostly put away...
Uber-Packrats, I kinda like that term. I'll have to save that one for future referance








Ok when we were getting ready to move we called 3 different moving companies. The lowest bid was about $12K and that was questionable. We had our stuff, a bunch of furniture of Mom's and some of her stuff we wanted to save, plus some of my Brother's stuff I wanted to save. Moving all of it at one time would have been a nightmare to put away once it was all here at the same time. I had and have to go back and forth to finish condos for sale and be at the closings. That is coming to an end now as is Mom's house closing next month. So I guess while I'm down there, why not move a load back ??? I will have to look at the number of trucks and trailers used and the rates we paid to see if we did much better than a professional service. I still think we saved thousands. There is one larger load needing a med. sized truck for the last of the furniture and a couple P/U truck loads left. Just about right as I will need to go down on the 11th or 12th to finish the last of the packing for the last truck load. I will bring a load back at that time with the P/U truck.

So now that most of it is here, where do we put it all ???? ALot of the "log jam" issue has to do with Deb's craft room not being ready. That's where alot of it goes. The office materials and Mom's stuff still needs to be sorted and most put in the back dormers upstairs in the guest bedroom. The Goat cave is also a issue. Other things besides trains have come down here making my life a living heck to figure out where to put it. TIme will help me find a place for everything. Also, we will be having a yard sale at some point and that may generate a little $$$ too. I am actually weeding out some train stuff to sell and will be selling off the 1/18th militarty models as well. It will get there. It just takes time....

Rocky


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

There is one larger load needing a med. sized truck for the last of the furniture and a couple P/U truck loads left. Just about right as I will need to go down on the 11th or 12th to finish the last of the packing for the last truck load. I will bring a load back at that time with the P/U truck. 


Rocky, Rocky...we went through this once before. Yes, you carefully calculate what size load you're looking at - then you go down to U-Haul and rent the absolute biggest thing they have. So...why not got that route and save yourself the pickup truck loads AND the additional trips. 

As to the stuff in the Goat Cave...don't worry...the cats know EXACTLY where everything is.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

* Rocky,*


* You are wearing me out with all those trips, why didn't you lease a box car and do it in one trip LOL Thanks, Rex*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya he has a RR running through his town could have shipped by rail and been done with it. Later RJD


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well the last rental truck load has been brought up, unloaded and truck returned. 
The only things left in FL are a couple boxes in the master BD closet and about a half a dozen totes worth of the military models in the hobby room along with a couple empty plastic set of drawers. There is also a closet that has tools in it for repairing/ upgrading the condo. So maybe 2 pick up trucks worth of savable stuff and it's empty. Dec. I'll be back down to paint and start the cleaning up. A load of totes and the BD boxes will come back with me then. Slow but sure the place is gettin' done, BUT all the furniture we are keeping is now up here as well as all of Deb's craft room stuff - (she has as much crafting stuff as I have trains







and that's alot of stuff !!!) . So by the end of the year or Jan. everything will be moved or thrown/given out and I won't need to go back to FL anymore - Hooray !!!









Rocky


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

It's good to see the moving saga coming to end...I'll bet from your POV too. A new life awaits you and Deb...now build the GRR too.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Mike








And I will be workin' on the RR too. In fact as soon as I find a place to put this "stuff" I just moved down here in the cave, I'll be doing a little scenery work and be planning the next - first table in the resource room. I also have to put in the header in the weight bearing wall to accomidate the tunnel, but it'll come.

Rocky


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

In all my years, I have never seen or read about such a protracted move, and I sure hope I never do again. I'm exhausted just reading about it. It's darn near enough to scare anyone into just staying put. 

I'm certainly glad to hear that saga is about to come to an end!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I too have mostly moved by myself one trip at a time sometimes with some help. Sometimes with a rental truck although not in several years. The last move was to move my mother as she retired in with us. From a 3 bedroom parsonage that was an odl farmhouse into the modern 3 bedroom ranch with my wife & 2 kids. We are still dealing with all the "stuff" she won't give up. We moved a prefabbed shed into the yeard a month ago and I've made 4 trips from her storage unit into it. One more tirp and we'll be out this weekend. Then the long process of figuring out where it all goes. It takes a while to sort thru a lifetime of accumulations... I too have been sorting and divesting of stuff I have been holdign onto for no good reason. 

Enjoy Rocky! Glad to hear you are seeing the end of a process & the beginnings of a fresh start. 

Chas


----------

